

Justice Department Will Not Prosecute Medical Marijuana Use - fnid
http://tech.mit.edu/V129/N46/long4.html

======
hegemonicon
A good post on how this fits in with the War on Drugs can be found here:
[http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2009/10/19/is_obama_wind...](http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2009/10/19/is_obama_winding_down_the_war_on_drugs)

